
Show HN: Doha Airport Bot - ishjindal
https://hamad.hellotars.com/conv/SyQmpp
======
bradknowles
It looks like it has a nice UX, but I'm not sure what the purpose is for this
page.

Is it to simulate an actual bot at that airport?

Is it to simulate an interface to introduce people to what it might be like to
be at that airport?

I'm not really interested in spending my time exploring this page, unless I
have a better idea of what the purpose is.

